
Intel Core I5-8210Y Processor (New MacBook Air CPU) - ingve
https://ark.intel.com/products/189912/Intel-Core-i5-8210Y-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3-60-GHz-
======
mtgx
Apple did a bait and switch a few years back by actually switching from more
powerful Core i5 U-series to Core i5-Y series, aka Core M. Virtually no tech
media entity paid attention to the performance difference between the two
(spoiler: Core i5-Y had lower performance), because they were all too focused
on regurgitating Apple's PR claims about increased battery life or some other
features.

Now, many years later, the Air is still stuck on a weak dual-core Core M chip,
and I have no doubt the A12 Bionic in the latest iPads is actually faster than
it.

